# Forumspy Issues



## DomitianX (May 29, 2008)

Hey Chris:

Looks like forumspy has some issues with posts that were made relatively close to each other.


----------



## Groff (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, it happens from time to time. Sometimes it shows 4 posts mixed up.
This site has so much traffic I think it's just par for the course I guess.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2008)

It does it to me all the time. I'm positive its because of the amount of traffic this site gets - especially if two posts are made at the same time, it seems to mix them. Its easy to deal with though, so I wouldn't bother about it. It has shown up PM's on one occasion though, taht was weird. Got a pic if you want it chris...

Would there be any way to make the 100k thread exempt from ForumSpy?


----------



## Groff (May 30, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Would there be any way to make the 100k thread exempt from ForumSpy?



IIRC he said it's not possible.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 30, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> IIRC he said it's not possible.



Dammit. Getting rid of all the "68" "67" "66" posts would be really cool.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, just the nature of the script. If posts happen close to one another it gets all confused, and sometimes (depending on how many people are using it, which is usually "a lot") it gets bogged down. I'm actually having site issues related to ForumSpy because people open multiple instances of it, and though I don't want to, will probably make it contributor-only at some point soon. It really does kick the shit out of the server.

Regarding the 100k thread, no, but the upside is that it's almost over.


----------

